# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Rosas y rosales.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos quiero abrir un nuevo tema de botánica, este nuevo tema está dedicado a las rosas que fue una de mis primeras aficiones y que es mucho más interesante de lo que puede parecer a primera vista.
Para algunas personas la rosas son catalogadas como las reinas de las flores.
Empiezo subiendo una foto de una rosa llamada Queen Elizabeth es una de las rosas con el galardón de rosa preferida de mundo por el congreso de federaciones en 1979 en Pretoria capital de Sudáfrica.





Espero que os animéis.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días, subo una foto general del arbusto para que se pueda ver el porte, su altura puede alcanzar 1,5 m, sus hojas son verde oscuro y el número de pétalos suelen estar sobre 35.

 Este rosal ha sido hibridado en 1954 por Lammerts (USA), en poco menos de 60 años se ha extendido por todo el mundo. Es un cruce entre Charlotte Armstrong y Floradora. 




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes, se puede encontrar un bonito rosal en cualquier sitio, este  es el caso de Kronenbourg que lo he encontrado en un pequeño pueblo de la Sierra Norte de Sevilla. Es un híbrido de té, ya iré explicando que es esto, tiene flores grandes y perfumadas  de color rojo carmesí con reverso dorado, la altura del rosal aproximadamente 1,10m.







Un saludo y espero que os guste.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues yo tengo a kronenburg como una cerveza, no sabía que era una rosa preciosa. Gracias frfmfrfm.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdiguera tienes razón es el mismo nombre que el de cerveza, me imagino que habrá otras similitudes porque hay muchos nombres de rosales y rosas.
Las rosas también llevan muchas historias, se sabe por los fósiles encontrado que hay que multiplicar por cien el tiempo que llevan en la tierra comparado con la raza humana.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Luján

Aquí algunas de las que hay en casa de mis padres. Creo que ya las puse hace tiempo por ahí. Los tipos de cada una, ni idea.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Luján me hubiera gustado ver la segunda, rosa con rayas blancas y en la base del pétalo un poco amarilla. Está un poco pasada de tiempo, me recuerda a una que tuve y que ahora no recuerdo el nombre, hay cientos, las demás también es difícil para mi, es viéndolas y sigue siendo difícil.
De todas maneras son muy bonitas todas, cuando yo plantaba los rosales no les quitaba la cinta donde estaba la especie para poderlos recordar.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Luján

Mi madre seguro que se sabe los nombres de todas, pero yo solo sé cuidarlas y regarlas.

----------


## willi

Os dejo unas fotos de los pocos rosales que tengo en casa.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas noches, esta vez quiero presentaros un rosal y una rosa llamado Peace o la rosa de la paz , una historia verdaderamente impresionante, la Paz llegó al mundo, el 29 de abril de 1945 se producía la toma de Berlín y con ello el fin de la II Guerra Mundial.

El hecho más notable de toda esta historia se produce cuando por iniciativa de Robert Pyle se organiza el bautismo de la rosa y se establece como fecha oficial para ello el 29 de abril de 1945. A partir de ese momento se le llamaría oficialmente Peace.

Es el mismo día, pura coincidencia o predestinación.











Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

Siguiendo el magnífico hilo abierto por frfmfrfm, coloco las fotos de los distintos tipos de rosas que tengo en el jardín de casa.









Este es el rosal más antiguo que tengo en casa, fue un regalo de unos amigos y tiene como mínimo 25 años. Es de los pocos cuyas rosas huelen profundamente.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos subo una joya encontrada como no en un pequeño pueblo de la Sierra Norte de Sevilla, ya sabéis que bebo de este terreno, el rosal esta plantado justo debajo de un tronco de naranjo, no siendo este el sitio idea, bueno mejor dicho un sitio malísimo ha dado esta joya, no se que hubiera pasado si estuviera bien cultivado, seguro que seria mejor aún.





Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## santy

Bueno, yo ahora no tengo ningún rosal, en la terraza al final se me estropean y me da lástima, así que he renunciado a tenerlos, pero en cuanto veo uno le hago la foto, si puedo.
Este finde, he hecho estas, pero no tengo ni idea de la variedad de cada una.
A ver si os gustan.



















Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros  como ya sabéis no todos los rosales son iguales y hay una cantidad ingente de variedades  y dentro es estas variedades miles de hibridaciones,  ahora os presento un rosal silvestre, estas fotos están realizadas en la rivera de Huelva afluente del Guadalquivir. 

Rosa canina, el rosal silvestre, es un arbusto espinoso y perenne de la familia de las rosáceas, nativo de Europa, el noroeste de África y Asia occidental. También ha sido introducido en Norteamérica y otras partes del mundo. Actualmente su distribución es bastante amplia.
El nombre científico le fue dado por la forma de los aguijones, similar a los colmillos de los perros. El fruto es botánicamente conocido como un cinorrodón. Cinorrodón es una transcripción de una palabra compuesta de origen griego (kion + rhodon), que significa «rosal perruno».

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosa_canina



Mis fotos.









Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------

